# "Full Moon Fandango"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

A Full moon thumpfest would best describe the fish surprisingly shunning a classic early fizzle on the full moon for full throttle feeding. Longtime guests of the lodge from Brenham to San Antonio just had a ball with the fishing early and mid-week. Trout limits and some decent Redfish action made for a great time. We were proud to welcome the Hermann party along with Frank, Ronnie, and Luis with Frank's Paving in mid-week. We hit a little friction with the weather with storms bouncing around the bay and mixed water conditions causing "strike timing" on lookout for our guides. Slow play over mud and grass was followed by hard running as water conditions improved mid-bay. Moving water has been helping but in some locations the current can be so strong you've got to leave it or find a break in the velocity to get to the fish. Capt. James Cunnigham reported those identical conditions of late as he coordinated an 8 boat field for guests of Zoetis. Surf conditions have been right of late and big numbers of big fish have been showing and that's a great sign for impending bay concentrations and influx as well.

We were expecting things to be hot and heavy right off the bat then fizzling until mid-morning on the full moon phase. However, that's not always what the fish have in mind. Probing deep shell and shell tapers to drop offs produced nearly 150 Trout with all but the Airboat Redfishing guests taking limits to just shy of limits.

*Airboat Redfishing Trips*

Capt. Chris Cady reported tough sledding with Redfish in all locations but managed to stroked some absolute bruisers. Hump back and big shouldered touirnament Redfish made for all smiles. Chris reported fish hung up over grass beds but not very cooperative. We've all seen that happen from time to time. The keys to his success is just keep staying on the concentrations and eventually the fish are going to make a mistake.

*Flounder Gigging Report
*
Capt. Chris Cady reported limits for all trips of late with some really solid flatties hitting the stringers. As mentioned previously, we are in "prime time on Flounder gigging" right now and should stay that way on into August.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
Photo Gallery

*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

couple more


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

looking good.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Good times on the bayou!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Here you go.


----------

